# Peggy Rockefeller Concert: Imani Winds



## PeggyRockefellerConcerts (Jul 15, 2016)

The Rockefeller University is excited to announce the final concert of its 2017-2018 Peggy Rockefeller Concert season! Since its inception in 1958, the Peggy Rockefeller Concert Series has presented some of the best musicians from around the world. We also pride ourselves on giving many emerging and mid-career artists the opportunity to perform and our audiences the opportunity to hear them. This year's series concludes on April 11th with *Imani Winds*.

Imani Winds has established itself as one of the most successful chamber music ensembles in the United States. Since 1997, the Grammy-nominated quintet has taken a unique path, carving out a distinct presence in the classical music world with its dynamic playing, culturally poignant programming, adventurous collaborations, and inspirational outreach programs. With two member composers and a deep commitment to commissioning new work, the group is enriching the traditional wind quintet repertoire while meaningfully bridging European, American, African, and Latin American traditions. Imani Winds has performed in the nation's major concert venues including Carnegie Hall, Lincoln Center, Kennedy Center, Disney Hall, and Kimmel Center, among others. Internationally, the group has toured in China, Singapore, Brazil, and throughout Europe. The group continues its Legacy Commissioning Project, created in 2008, in which the ensemble is commissioning, premiering, and touring new works for woodwind quintet written by established and emerging composers of diverse musical backgrounds. Their excellence and influences have been recognized with numerous awards including the 2007 ASCAP Award, 2002 CMA/ASCAP Award for Adventurous Programming, as well as the CMA/WQXR Award. At the 2001 Concert Artists Guild International Competition, Imani Winds was selected as the first-ever Educational Residency Ensemble, in recognition of their tremendous musical abilities and innovative programming.

The program for the concert is as follows:

*Jeff Scott (1967-)*
Startin Sumthin

*Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov (1844-1908)*
Scheherazade

*Astor Piazzolla (1921-1992)*
Contrabajissimo

*György Ligeti (1923-2006)*
Sechs Bagatellen

*Reena Esmail (1983-)*
The Light is the Same

*Valerie Coleman (1970-)*
Tzigane

We are delighted to offer deeply discounted student and postdoctoral fellow tickets for just $10 each through Rockefeller's ticket subsidy program, and only $30 per person general admission.

Please visit us at www.rockefeller.edu/peggy for more information about the concert series, including artists' bios, links to their websites, and an online ticket order form.


----------

